# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  mtDNA H

## Greenman22

My mtDNA came back recently as just H. Can I learn anything from this or do I need a more in depth mtDNA test?

----------


## kingjohn

> My mtDNA came back recently as just H. Can I learn anything from this or do I need a more in depth mtDNA test?



to general
you need *mtdna full sequence*  :Thinking: 
https://www.familytreedna.com/products/mt-dna

p.s
this is a way you can find your specific mtdna H branch

----------


## Greenman22

Shame they are in the US! I’m in the UK.

----------


## kingjohn

> Shame they are in the US! I’m in the UK.


No problemo 
So send your saliva to the usa  :Smile:

----------


## Greenman22

I meant a uk website like 23 and me

----------


## kingjohn

> I meant a uk website like 23 and me



so try 23and me if they are doing mtdna anlaysis 
i am not familier with there tests types 
what i know for sure is that ftdna do test for farther mtdna branches 
and i am satisfied with there mtdna anlaysis so i think it is worth it 
just my opinion  :Thinking:

----------


## Greenman22

They don’t sadly. I’m trying to find one here in the uk with a uk website. I found some but they either don’t have uk website or bad reviews.

----------


## celtiberian-II

> My mtDNA came back recently as just H. Can I learn anything from this or do I need a more in depth mtDNA test?


I have a similar question. My mtDNA is H. I also downloaded and excel file from My Living DNA but it has only 4 lines of text. The first line is 263G but I cannot decipher the information.

----------

